# how many times and how much water shall ichange for my black baby mollies?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

please tell me that how many times shall i change the aquarium water so to increase growth of my baby mollies .please also tell me that how much water shall i change?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Just keeping the water quailty high by doing weekly 25% water changes should be fine. Feed them high quailty flake food or you can buy them fry foods. In a week or so you can chop up some bllod worm into small peaces and feet that to them. If you have java moss in the tank that would give them a great source for high quailty food as will as protection.


----------

